# Blue Pumilio's frogs and others



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Figured it's best just to start a single thread on some of the animals I keep/kept. Not all pics will be frogs, but hey....I'm multifaceted. Many of these may be repeats or from my facebook page, I'm only so original. 

Costa Rican _Dendrobates auratus_









_Rhacophorus reinwardtii_









_Polychrus acutirostris_









_Breviceps mossambicus_









_Oopgaga pumilio_ "Ryan"


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

_Dendrobates tinctorius_ "Blue/Green Sipaliwini"









_Dendrobates tinctorius_ "Blue/Green Sipaliwini"









_Abronia graminea_









Female _Abronia taeniata_ This one was just passing through for a few days.









Female _Gastrotheca riobambae_









Female _Pedostibes hosii_









_Protopterus a. annectens_


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

male _Lygodactylus williamsi_









_Oophaga pumilio_ "Blue Esperanza"









_Oophaga pumilio_ "Blue Esperanza"









_Aeluroscalabotes felinus_









_Oophaga pumilio_ "Cristobal"









_Dendrobates auratus_ "El Cope"


























_Oophaga pumilio_ "Blue Legged Siquirries"









_Brookesia stumpffi_


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Male _Cordylus mossambicus_









_Xenosaurus sanmartinensis_









_Chamaeleo pfefferi_









_"Bufo" alvarius_


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> _Breviceps mossambicus_


I love this little chubster.


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

this is basically my wishlistyou are so lucky


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

That blue/green sip hybrid is beautiful. If you dont mind. Pm me with where you obtained them?

Joe


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Justin,
What is the cool prickly looking plant in your cristo pic?


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

love the reinwartii, one of my all time favorite frogs. have you tried to breed these. if you dont mind where did you get them? John


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

I love that tree frog in the second picture. All of them are amazing

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Male Wunderpus photogenicus


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

_Ceratophrys cornuta_









_Atelopus hoogmoedi_









_Atelopus hoogmoedi_


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Rhynchophis boulengeri









_Orthriophis moellendorffi_


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> _Dendrobates tinctorius_ "Blue/Green Sipaliwini"


Ok, now THIS looks like a sip to me lol


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

It's a sibling to the insane ones.


hypostatic said:


> Ok, now THIS looks like a sip to me lol


----------



## joneill809 (Feb 25, 2012)

How are your Trichobatrachus robustus? Quite a fascinating frog.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

From a group of 5, I have 1.2 left. 2 died from secondary infections from abrasions when they came in. 

I never see them. They hide under the leaves and go crazy if I mess with them. They settle while in the water, but I'm always afraid they'll hurt themselves if I mess with them. They really need an outdoor enclosure. I may work on that as I'm trying to import a decent sized a group of them now. 



joneill809 said:


> How are your Trichobatrachus robustus? Quite a fascinating frog.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice collection...a lot of stuff in there I'd be interested in keeping myself


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

oddlot said:


> Justin,
> What is the cool prickly looking plant in your cristo pic?


It's a Huperzia


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. You gave me to know some animals that I did not know, as Xenosaurus sanmartinensis or Aeluroscalabotes felinus. Love your blue esperanza! Greetings


----------



## aurvrrat (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice pics of the sips! Much better than any I was able to take.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Very nice collection....of stuffs 

I love the Xenosaurus!! love him....


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

You wouldn't happen to have a female for this guy would you? he is a cameroon four horned.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice personal zoo J....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Nope, and I'm actually buying up all the quads I see...



bastimentos said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a female for this guy would you? he is a cameroon four horned.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

The Xenosaurus are some of my fav of all my critters. They each have personality. 



sports_doc said:


> Very nice collection....of stuffs
> 
> I love the Xenosaurus!! love him....


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Except for the dog hair in one of the pics!!! I'll bug them again when they're larger.

Thank you again for some awesome sips!!!! 



aurvrrat said:


> Nice pics of the sips! Much better than any I was able to take.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

When I get around to posting previous pics or taking new ones, I might have quite a few other critters that you may not have run across before. There are some awesome critters in this world!




rigel10 said:


> Thanks for sharing. You gave me to know some animals that I did not know, as Xenosaurus sanmartinensis or Aeluroscalabotes felinus. Love your blue esperanza! Greetings


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I think I can speak on behalf of Fl & Ga when I say..."If you host it, we will come!"


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Pretty sure I'm going to host this year, just not sure when....sometime after Aug. that gives me time to build some nice outdoor cages for some critters and expected additions. 



randommind said:


> I think I can speak on behalf of Fl & Ga when I say..."If you host it, we will come!"


----------



## aurvrrat (Jul 23, 2011)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Except for the dog hair in one of the pics!!! I'll bug them again when they're larger.
> 
> Thank you again for some awesome sips!!!!



you are very welcome! thanks for the siquirres they are adjusting nicely


----------



## aurvrrat (Jul 23, 2011)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Except for the dog hair in one of the pics!!! I'll bug them again when they're larger.
> 
> Thank you again for some awesome sips!!!!


keep posting pics as they grow, i wanna see what happens with the blues...


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Axanthic Male "Green" Anole (Anolis carolinensis)


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Axanthic Male "Green" Anole (Anolis carolinensis)


I like it...one of the first animals I ever kept...though not axanthic ;( 
They ever import allisoni anymore these days? I'll probably go CB on those, but curious about it, and that is something I gotta add to my collection some day.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I LOVE green anoles, so few lizards meet their beauty. 

I know a few people with allisoni, and I bring them in as CB from Europe occasionally. They're pretty cool lizards, I need to keep some for myself, one of these days. 




Dendro Dave said:


> I like it...one of the first animals I ever kept...though not axanthic ;(
> They ever import allisoni anymore these days? I'll probably go CB on those, but curious about it, and that is something I gotta add to my collection some day.


----------



## James (May 14, 2013)

There is a pair of breeding green anoles on my patio that live in the pothos vines but they both look just like the axanthic one.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Are they blue or green? It's unlikely you have some axanthic ones, but if you did.....that would be awesome. 



James said:


> There is a pair of breeding green anoles on my patio that live in the pothos vines but they both look just like the axanthic one.


----------



## James (May 14, 2013)

Not blue per se but they looks almost exactly like that, more like a seafoam or teal color though definitely not the normal lime green color. I'll try and get pics the next time I see them. They sometimes sleep at night on our candle holders attached to the wall.


Can they still change color if they are axanthic? If not then these are not because they turn brown occasionally.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Nope, they can't turn brown that I've seen. They can turn grey.....

This guy is pretty blue in person, a bit hard to see in the pics. 

Get pics if you can....it'd be awesome to see if more blue guys were running around. I need a tank of blue anoles....I'm sure of it. Or a backyard....either one. 



James said:


> Not blue per se but they looks almost exactly like that, more like a seafoam or teal color though definitely not the normal lime green color. I'll try and get pics the next time I see them. They sometimes sleep at night on our candle holders attached to the wall.
> 
> 
> Can they still change color if they are axanthic? If not then these are not because they turn brown occasionally.


----------



## James (May 14, 2013)

Oh, then these guys are not. They turn dark brown like manzanita wood. They are however very lightly colored when they are green.I'll be on the prowl this weekend to see if I can shoot them.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Those are just green anoles....but if in doubt, pics. 



James said:


> Oh, then these guys are not. They turn dark brown like manzanita wood. They are however very lightly colored when they are green.I'll be on the prowl this weekend to see if I can shoot them.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice collection. Those D. auratus "El Cope" look awesome, I wish I had some.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

No El Cope for you!!!

In reality, you may have forgotten, but these awesome frogs came from you. Thanks again! Ha!



SuspensefulSteve said:


> Nice collection. Those D. auratus "El Cope" look awesome, I wish I had some.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Glad to see they are doing well for you. Let me know when you want more blue frogs hahahaaa.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

One can never have enough blue frogs, it becomes unhealthy.



SuspensefulSteve said:


> Glad to see they are doing well for you. Let me know when you want more blue frogs hahahaaa.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> One can never have enough blue frogs, it becomes unhealthy.


And red ones.... It is a proven fact that you loose years off your life if you don't own enough blue and/or red frogs.

Another "true fact" brought to you by Dendro Dave


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Just added some _Phrynosoma asio_ to my projects. 









Also added a few _Takydromus smaragdinus_.









One of my new favorite plants, _Neoregelia pendula_.









My other new favorite plant, _Neoregelia_ "Tiger", pictured with _N._ "Wild Tiger"


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

That first neo is pretty sweet....how big does it get? Neo. Wild Tiger is one of my favorite to use....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

That is a full sized specimen.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I like these...









Little pricey at the moment for me, I think... but maybe someday


----------

